

Ask HN: Alternatives to Google AdSense? - twt

Does anyone have experience or suggestion displaying ad on their websites other than Google AdSense? What are the next big players in contextual ad alternatives to Google AdSense?
======
3pt14159
Look up search re-targeting ad networks. They pay pretty well for a typically
low end viewer base. If you have a high end user base (tech savvy, single men,
living in NY, in their 30s) then you should put way more effort into finding
out the best ad network.

------
cheae
Sadly there is no good alternative. I've tried various networks from Chitika
to Kontera, none of them cannot beat Adsense in CPM.

In my opinion Yahoo and Bing are the only ones in a position to develop a real
alternative to Adsense.

------
redxaxder
Project Wonderful claims they make advertising awesome.

<https://www.projectwonderful.com/>

~~~
knes
Their website hurt my eyes

------
hilite
affinityclick.com

